# Female Rat - Approx. 1.8 years old looking for new home in NYC



## Vinni & Gingi

Fanta, approximately 1.8 years old (we don't know exactly, because she was a rescue rat) is lonely. Her companion Gingi just passed away. We would like Fanta to have company again, but cannot start with a new rat. She would be the perfect room mate for an older female rat, who's is not very aggressive. She will snuggle with and groom other rats. She is not a dominant rat. Fanta is very timid but sweet. She will allow you to pet her, and enjoy it, if she is sitting safely in her cage, but will get scared if you take her outside the cage and hold her. She is not a very good pet rat, but she is a good companion rat for other rats. She is neutered and healthy. She is white with little tints of orange and ruby eyes. She can bring her cage and water bottles with her. We will want to inspect, so she will not be placed in a home with snakes.


----------



## Vinni & Gingi

Hi - Fanta is still in need of a new home. We think she is blind, so most of the time she will just hide in a little box and not move around in her cage. We didn't realize before, but we actually think the only reason she moved around was because she could follow Gingi around, in part by her scent, and that made her feel safe. Now she is mostly sad, scared and lonely. We do what we can, but she really needs rat company.


----------



## Gannyaan

Your post does not indicate where you are. You mentioned she was spayed- did you have her spayed or was it the shelter ..? 

Also, my girl snow is blind, and she runs around just fine  I think she is moreso depressed.... I hope someone adopts her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinni & Gingi

We are in NYC (Manhattan). She was spayed at the shelter. She is still in need of rat company, but is clearly enjoying petting now, as long as it is in her cage, and we don't hold her.


----------



## enzide420

Well me and my wife live in rockland county it's 45 mins away I'd be willing to take her and we got 3 other females 2 dumbos 1 fancy so message me and we can work something out


----------



## Vinni & Gingi

That sounds like a good opportunity. I'll send a private message.


----------



## Vinni & Gingi

Enzide420, how do I get in touch with you? I sent a message to you that you can retrieve under private messages.


----------



## Vinni & Gingi

Hi Fanta is still looking for companionship, so if you have some rat sisters who might welcome her let me know. We might also be interested in having her boarded for two weeks over Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I wish she was closer :| I live more up towards Utica, and have a group of boys (since she is spayed), two of which are just about her age. I wish you lots of luck finding her a good home :'(


----------



## illrestinpieces

I would love to take her, but unfortunately I live about an hour and a half away from you and I don't have a car.


----------



## jlhummel

illrestinpieces said:


> I would love to take her, but unfortunately I live about an hour and a half away from you and I don't have a car.


I live in Lancaster and occasionally come out NY way on weekends. If I can be of help with transport please let me know.


----------



## illrestinpieces

jlhummel said:


> I live in Lancaster and occasionally come out NY way on weekends. If I can be of help with transport please let me know.


 Unfortunately I'm an hour and a half in the OTHER direction, in Connecticut. (though I do have to say it's extremely kind for you to offer to help!)


----------



## jlhummel

No problem. I don't have much to offer but transport is something I can do!


----------



## Vinni & Gingi

Thank you all! I am still looking for a home for Fanta.


----------

